# how to get a aesthetic body



## an1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

hey guys just wanted to know how i could get a aesthetic body. im a exctomorpg weighing in at 60kg now my start weight was 53 about 3 months ago. i would like to get a aesthetic body like zyzz. just wanted to know about diet and stuff and good workouts. thanks


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry :laugh:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

@Milky he will give you all the info you need mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, @Milky is the guy for you here. He'll have you looking exactly the same as xyz does in no time at all.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mix steroids with high doses of clen and a sauna in thailand.... that should do it! :lol:

No, in all seriousness at 60kg you need to raid your fridge and find out what a gym looks like.

Have a look at the getting started section and diet section on here and read the stickies, links below.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Tren ace and test pro year round and same with clen... no wonder he died he also used HGH when he was in Thailand aswell surprised he didn't die sooner lols


----------

